# New here



## ClareS66 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello, this is my first post here (although I did have a bit of a chat last thursday.

I'm pretty new to all this and not really sure where to start.  I am 47 (nearly 4 and already have a son, who is 6 years old. I am looking into egg/sperm donation, or possibly co-parenting, but am so confused by all the different clinics available - I'm in London, so there is a lot to choose from!

I'm getting mixed reactions to my decision, with quite a few people saying I should think myself lucky to have one child already. I know this is true, but I can't get over wanting a second child, and feel that I have to try.

Does anyone have any advice as to which clinics are better with older women?


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Clare

Welcome

Sorry no one has replied to you 

Maybe just have  a look on HFEA website in your age group but I am not sure which do donor stuff. I think ARGC and create are talked about for you age group and maybe Lister and CRM? 

How about looking abroad? There are lots of choices depends on route you want to take..


----------



## Diffy (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Clare, I'm new here too. I have just had an embryo transfer from a donor and I would recommend going to some of the information sessions run by the UK fertility clinics first. I would start with the London Women's Clinic which has regular free information sessions (and has branches in Darlington and Cardiff) Care and the Bridge Centre. Good luck and I think if you feel ready then you should not be put off by your age . Good luck x


----------



## clairelouise253 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Clare

I'm in a similar position to you with a DS who is now 3. When I first started seeking treatment the Lister was recommended as being good with older women.

Following unsuccessful cycles we made the decision to move to DE and are now having treatment abroad. I guess this is a personal decision and happy to chat about why we decided on this.

Take care
Claire x


----------



## ClareS66 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi all, and thanks for your replies!

DillyDoll:  ARGC seem to get mentioned quite a lot, although I am slightly put off by their prices being so high.

Diffy: Thanks for your recommendations, I shall be going to an information session at Create in April, and will try to do the same for the others as well.

I have a friend (similar age to me) who initially went abroad, but finally had success at CRM, and recommended them, so they will definitely be on my list.

Claire: would love to have a chat, will try and work out how to pm from this site


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Dear Clare
Saw you on the single ladies board and wanted to recommend the Lister to you. I have been treated there 3 times and apparently they are good with older ladies (most ladies I see sitting in the waiting room are 40+ certainly). Wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Mimi37 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Ladies

CRM London age limit is 50 years.

They do free monthly meet and greet. 

Dr' s and embryologists available for a 3 hour group session.

Their statistics are good as against the rest of the UK.

I have not had treatment there but they have the latest technology - EEVA, vitrification .... All designed to increase chances of success. Egg donation, full gambit of treatment available. They moved from Harley Street to Park road near Baker Street.


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all.
Also Care treat ladies up to age of 50.
No waiting list for donor eggs at Care Northampton, if this helps anyone.

Good luck everyone


----------

